# Why shine the outside sidewall of tyres?



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Now I am very new to the detailing scene, so I want to know why folk put shiny (or even matt) product on the outside wall of car tyres?

They remind me of a newly bought car from the showroom, totally at odds with the tyres of ordinary cars.

There is NO such thing as new shiny sidewall tyres, so why do it?

I can well understand washing tyres to get rid of muck and dirt but surely that should be enough?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Now I am very new to the detailing scene, so I want to know why folk put shiny (or even matt) product on the outside wall of car tyres?
> 
> They remind me of a newly bought car from the showroom, totally at odds with the tyres of ordinary cars.
> 
> ...


You're on the wrong site. :lol:


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

A nice black tyre sets the car off to me. Alternative is tired and brown no matter how much you clean it.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Kerr said:


> You're on the wrong site. :lol:


Not at all, learning a lot on here, as well as spending loads of cash!

I could also have mentioned an absolute hate of dashboard reflections because some misguided garage "detailed" it, but that's for another thread!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

goat said:


> A nice black tyre sets the car off to me. Alternative is tired and brown no matter how much you clean it.


My tyres are black?:lol:

However it's not a black tyre is it?

It's a tyre with ONE shiny outside wall!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

It finishes the car off. Having nice shiny tyres and paint looks better than dull tyres imo. 

I personally think a car does not look clean unless the tyres are shiny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> My tyres are black?:lol:


They won't stay like that, as the rubber gets old it turns brown. By using the tyre gel it gives it protection and stops this happening so fast


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

JR1982 said:


> They won't stay like that, as the rubber gets old it turns brown. By using the tyre gel it gives it protection and stops this happening so fast


See post 5.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Mikesphotaes said:


> See post 5.


Put a picture up friend.
If you can show us perfectly clean tyres with no browning or staining without dressing then we will all concede your point.
I think I talk for all of us.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

My preference is dressed tyres but not too shiny and wet looking
Others like shiny
others like matt

some, but not many, may prefer undressed rubber (also probably for a different thread/specialist site!)


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

What have you used?


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Good pic Forsh, I cant imagine anyone spending all day on their car then leaving the tyres looking like the left hand side of the pic.

Apart from the OP it would seem...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you ever seen no shiny tyres in a car showroom?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I can understand a reluctance to dress the tyres if you were brought up on looking round 2nd hand cars that had had the tyres "dressed" with tyre black paint that was prevalent about 30 years ago. It was so thick you could barely read the manufacture of the tyre, but that's not what the modern way is about


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

I hate shinney or ghetto looking tires. Give me a nice black satin look.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm a tyre shine but not too shiny guy too.

Think my last detail shows the difference:

After washing but no tyre shine (excuse poor photo!)





And then applying a light tyre shine





Just lifts the whole paint work and creates that dark contrast between the wheel arches/tyre and bright paint.

Of course if you don't like it don't use it


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Mikesphotaes said:


> My tyres are black?:lol:
> 
> However it's not a black tyre is it?
> 
> It's a tyre with ONE shiny outside wall!


Because dressing the whole tyre would be completely pointless, why dress the inside wall which no one will ever see? ( although I'm sure many people on here do if they have the wheel removed for whatever reason ) probably for the same reason people don't remove doorcards and polish the inner skin of their doors or remove the headlining to do the inside of the roof...

Dressing the treads is dangerous and pointless as they'd get dirty as soon as you moved the car, although I believe some full on show car / concourse types do clean and dress the entire tyre.

A nice clean lightly dressed sidewall makes old tyres look new and adds some contrast which makes the wheels stand out and the whole car look finished.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I like dressed tyres but not shiny tyres

You can make a dirty car look clean just by cleaning wheels and dressing tyres, you can make a clean car look terrible purely through missing them

Try it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kimo said:


> I like dressed tyres but not shiny tyres
> 
> You can make a dirty car look clean just by cleaning wheels and dressing tyres, you can make a clean car look terrible purely through missing them
> 
> Try it


100% this.

Same goes for polishing exhaust tips. :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> 100% this.
> 
> Same goes for polishing exhaust tips. :thumb:


And glass too.SJ.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Question to the OP. 

'Would you go out in a nice clean suit and dirty shoes?'

Same goes for a car, it's the first thing people notice.


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

I like the new tyre look! I even apply a smear of white grease around the edge of my rims for that 'yea I've just had 4 new tyres fitted' look!!!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

-Raven- said:


> 100% this.
> 
> Same goes for polishing exhaust tips. :thumb:


Strangely enough, I do get the Solvol Autosol out for the exhaust tips.



Forsh said:


> I can understand a reluctance to dress the tyres if you were brought up on looking round 2nd hand cars that had had the tyres "dressed" with tyre black paint that was prevalent about 30 years ago. It was so thick you could barely read the manufacture of the tyre, but that's not what the modern way is about


Yes, that probably is the reason I hate dressed tyres.

Mind you, the one you photographed doesn't look too bad


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Now I am very new to the detailing scene, so I want to know why folk put shiny (or even matt) product on the outside wall of car tyres?
> 
> They remind me of a newly bought car from the showroom, totally at odds with the tyres of ordinary cars.
> 
> ...


I also want to know why folk bother spending hours and hours refining paintwork then putting an expensive wax on to make it look like a car from the showroom.

I mean with everyone else's cars on the road looking no where near that level and depth of gloss and shine it's totally wrong...

What on earth are you going on about...springs to mind. It's a detailing forum, where people improve the appearance of there car.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

neilos said:


> Question to the OP.
> 
> 'Would you go out in a nice clean suit and dirty shoes?'
> 
> Same goes for a car, it's the first thing people notice.


Well, if it's in keeping with a dressed sidewall, you will get some queer looks if you only clean the front of your shoes!

In fact, I used to know someone who always looked to see if the heel was polished on men's shoes


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Vimpyro53 said:


> ... I even apply a smear of white grease around the edge of my rims for that 'yea I've just had 4 new tyres fitted' look!!!


No you've gone too far the other way 

I can't wait to get my new tyres home so I can scrub the fitting lube off


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Just saying


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Streeto said:


> I also want to know why folk bother spending hours and hours refining paintwork then putting an expensive wax on to make it look like a car from the showroom.
> 
> I mean with everyone else's cars on the road looking no where near that level and depth of gloss and shine it's totally wrong...
> 
> What on earth are you going on about...springs to mind. It's a detailing forum, where people improve the appearance of there car.


I suppose what I was trying to say that I feel dressing tyres makes them look wrong or artificial looking..

I've always kept a clean car and with the tips, ideas and reviews on here, my car has never been so clean and polished, though still a long way to go to reach the standards shown here.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> Just saying


That first photo is just great!

Hopefully, I can get a photo as good of my tyre for that Luke M fella


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

first photo just needs a coat of this...










_*CarPlan Tyre Paint is suitable for all car tyres to restore that 'new look' shine. Ideal for covering overspray & scuff marks on rubber surfaces including tyres, mud flaps & mats.*_


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Different colour cars suit different finish on tyres.

But its pretty simple, your car looks clean as it probably is, anything that doesn't look brand new will stand out a mile, car garages car looks new tyres look new, dirty porrly maintained car tyres look *****. 

All or nothing theres no half measures when doing a job properly


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

I can't think of anything constructive to say that hasn't already been said..

But all I'll say is undressed tyres is something to leave to the £3 quid local car wash in town. Looks garbage.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Now I am very new to the detailing scene, so I want to know why folk put shiny (or even matt) product on the outside wall of car tyres?


Simple - it looks nice.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are going to do it, do it in style...


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Be careful Shiny!

I get the impression Mikesphotaes is no young whipper snapper like some on here!

posting something with glitter in could tip him over the edge at his age! 



Regards
Forsh
Survivor of 6 decades


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm no whipper snapper either, just partial to a bit of glam now and then..:lol::lol:


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Well, if it's in keeping with a dressed sidewall, you will get some queer looks if you only clean the front of your shoes!
> 
> In fact, I used to know someone who always looked to see if the heel was polished on men's shoes


Not if they are dress shoes then you should be bulling up the front to a high gloss with the rest less polished... or have the military been doing it wrong? ??

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I'm no whipper snapper either, just partial to a bit of glam now and then..:lol::lol:


I knew you were an old git! - you used an apostrophe correctly and a comma!

...und spellt evryfin kereckly

:thumb::lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Shiny said:


> If you are going to do it, do it in style...


How the hell did you make 'glittery tyre gel' We need to know


----------



## Lcrsammy (Aug 14, 2011)

Forsh said:


> No you've gone too far the other way
> 
> I can't wait to get my new tyres home so I can scrub the fitting lube off


if you have a good tyre fitter, he should clean the tyre soap off himself 

Hey Shiny, did you add the glitter to that tyre gel?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

"You can't polish a turd but..."


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Forsh said:


> "You can't polish a turd but..."


...you can roll it in glitter


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Luke M said:


> Put a picture up friend.
> If you can show us perfectly clean tyres with no browning or staining without dressing then we will all concede your point.
> I think I talk for all of us.


The other fella says tyres go brown; now you want no staining too

It was raining here this morning so just gave the tyres and wheels a quick wee wash with Simoniz shampoo.

Anyway, here you go.....

1.

2.

No brown or even staining there!

No doubt I will eventually buy the super dooper shampoos on here, my Simoniz is nearly finished.

However, I still have a couple of litre bottles of Triple Wax shampoo, I got in Wilko for £1 each that I have to get through first:lol:

Now then, you're going to be a busy laddie writing all those emails of apology on behalf of the site


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mikesphotaes said:


> However, I still have a couple of litre bottles of Triple Wax shampoo, I got in Wilko for £1 each that I have to get through first:lol:


Nought wrong at all with that shampoo. I brought 25litres of it a couple of years back


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Mike_Wizz said:


> Not if they are dress shoes then you should be bulling up the front to a high gloss with the rest less polished... or have the military been doing it wrong? ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Erm, did you not see the word "dirty" in the fella's post ? ...

"Question to the OP.

'Would you go out in a nice clean suit and *dirty* shoes?'

Same goes for a car, it's the first thing people notice."


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Shiny said:


> If you are going to do it, do it in style...


God i hope my wife doesn't see this!


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm using tripple wax at the moment as well. Someone bought me some and I can't throw anything away until I've used every last drop.

I'm not a big fan of really shiny tyres but your tyre looks old, grey and faded. Dressing it would make it nice and black. It would make the car look nicer in my opinion.

PS: clean the arches and put some dressing on those as well!

PPS: Get some premium tyres for your premium car and keep them looking new with lots of tyre dressing!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

neilos said:


> How the hell did you make 'glittery tyre gel' We need to know


Here you go, pages 13 & 14 :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&highlight=glitter&page=13


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Here you go, pages 13 & 14 :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&highlight=glitter&page=13


I'd completely forgotten about that!!! Lmao.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

goat said:


> A nice black tyre sets the car off to me. Alternative is tired and brown no matter how much you clean it.


You clearly aren't using the right product. Strong degreaser brings my tyres up to brand new when I do them. I use Selclen S (an industrial degreaser) but many other strong APCs can cut through the crud that accumulates on tyres. :thumb:

Afterwards its a light dressing of Endurance or AG VnR do give a nice matt sheen.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Mikesphotaes said:


> The other fella says tyres go brown; now you want no staining too
> 
> It was raining here this morning so just gave the tyres and wheels a quick wee wash with Simoniz shampoo.
> 
> ...


Well that confirms it.
This is a wind up.
If you can't see that those tyres look bad then I'd suggest a visit to specsavers.

In the words of Duncan Bannatyne "I'm out"


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Erm, did you not see the word "dirty" in the fella's post ? ...
> 
> "Question to the OP.
> 
> ...


Clearly we have different opinions on dirty... I'd say if you haven't polished your shoes and they aren't shiny that's dirty... if you mean covered in mud that's a different matter. But when I wash my wheels tyres and arches I don't have mud left and a gel is like Polish. ...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

OP next you will be telling us you polish the car and dont wax it or lay any sort of LSP down?

Yes dressings make the tires look better but it also adds protection to the rubber and stops it fading.

Im not personally a fan of megs shiny finish and opt for a more satin new look. Your car above just doesn't look finished off with nothing on the tires.

Like a woman going out with a nice dress and all her makeup done but not doing her hair or something. Its just the finishing touch a clean polished car needs and deserves.

9 times out of 10 on the roads its clean tires that draw me in then i notice the clean car. Undressed tires even when there brand new just look dull and grey and not pleasant


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Is this some one trolling or what?
No one in their right mind thinks grey-brown manky tyres look right on a nicely detailed car. 

I'm not reading 6 pages but I bet it's the OP vs the (detailing) world


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> The other fella says tyres go brown; now you want no staining too
> 
> It was raining here this morning so just gave the tyres and wheels a quick wee wash with Simoniz shampoo.
> 
> ...


LMAO :lol: :lol: :wall: :wall:

If that doesn't look brown to you, I think you need a trip to spec savers - next you'll be saying you've polished your grey bmw!

No point arguing with you though - look at the state of those barrels - its obvious you like cutting corners so let that be that!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> LMAO :lol: :lol: :wall: :wall:
> 
> If that doesn't look brown to you, I think you need a trip to spec savers - next you'll be saying you've polished your grey bmw!
> 
> No point arguing with you though - look at the state of those barrels - its obvious you like cutting corners so let that be that!


You missed the arches! I am getting cold sweats just looking at the dirt and crap in those arches!

Nothing a vikan, APC and a jet wash wont solve and simple. Its the little things that make all the difference.

Could be the best polished paint in the world but if the little things arent looked at and done also it is a complete waste of time cleaning the paint.

All about the little details like engine bay, tyres, arches, trim, exhausts etc


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

It's subjective.

No point stressing about unwashed arches and barrels...


Mikesphotaes said:


> It was raining here this morning so just gave the tyres and wheels a quick wee wash


...and having a pop at a :newbie: and telling someone their opinion is wrong.

Jeez! Kids today! 

...Mike is wrong though and glitter *IS* the future!

:thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

JR1982 said:


> They won't stay like that, as the rubber gets old it turns brown. By using the tyre gel it gives it protection and stops this happening so fast


Never knew that before, always just thought it was mud and glarr from the road.

Thanks for the info:thumb:


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've started using Tuf Shine tyre cleaner and have been really pleased with the results.

Depending on how bad the rubber is, it can take a few goes to get all the staining out of the tyres but you are left with a nice clean matt finish, ready to apply a dressing if you so desire.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...rs/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaner-22oz/prod_1537.html


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

thegentleway said:


> I'm using tripple wax at the moment as well. Someone bought me some and I can't throw anything away until I've used every last drop.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of really shiny tyres but your tyre looks old, grey and faded. Dressing it would make it nice and black. It would make the car look nicer in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Well it least you are not saying they are brown

As for the Kumhos, had them on a good few cars over the years and they grip well, wet or dry.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kumho_Petrochemical


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just dress the tyres Mike, it really is worth it.


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Same reason you polish your shoes but don't do the soles.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Well it least you are not saying they are brown]


They are brown, there is no disputing that.



Mikesphotaes said:


> As for the Kumhos, had them on a good few cars over the years and they grip well, wet or dry.


I do agree with you here though.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't worry Mike, spend long enough around here and you will come around :lol:

and you need to sort out the scuff before you do any dressing, that mark would do my head in everytime I cleaned the wheels :wall:


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

My thoughts on this are the same for the rest of the car!

OP if you are getting into detailing you could ask yourself what >5 year old daily driver do you see without paint imperfections unless it has been detailed? 

You want to detail it to keep it looking it's best! I think the same for tyres. Agreed that ridiculous coats of gel can look dumb. I just stick some tyre dressing on somewhere between 1 and 2 months to keep them looking black


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mikesphotaes said:


> My tyres are black?:lol:
> 
> However it's not a black tyre is it?
> 
> It's a tyre with ONE shiny outside wall!


I go one better,every time I take my wheels off to coat them, I treat the inside wall also. The product I use is really designed to protect the rubber as well as giving a nice satin look.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I don't often bother, but then I only have a sample bottle of Gyeon Tire Shine which I've now used up :lol:

It doesn't stay looking shiny very long, but it really is the finishing touch for me. Why bother spending hours polishing and regularly washing your car to keep the bodywork looking clean and then leave the tyres looking faded and tired? It helps the wheels look brighter and cleaner too, with a greater contrast between wheelface and tyre colour.

It's a personal preference, but actually the shoe analogy is pretty apt; you get your suit dry cleaned, tart yourself up a bit and then put on tired shoes that have had no attention since new. Polishing the shoes won't make them work any better, but it finishes off the look.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

This guy having a laugh.

They not clean and faded. Wtf


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Shiny said:


> Here you go, pages 13 & 14 :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&highlight=glitter&page=13


I think I hate you now. I've only just discovered Hobbycraft locally, and now I'm gonna be walking down the sodding glitter aisle! :lol:
Still, it'll go nicely with the Tamiya Supra model kit I have my eye on. That'll man up my shopping basket a bit, won't it? Won't it?! :doublesho


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Well it least you are not saying they are brown
> 
> As for the Kumhos, had them on a good few cars over the years and they grip well, wet or dry.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kumho_Petrochemical


Oi you! Get back on TalkPhotography!  :wave:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

MagpieRH said:


> I think I hate you now. I've only just discovered Hobbycraft locally, and now I'm gonna be walking down the sodding glitter aisle! :lol:
> Still, it'll go nicely with the Tamiya Supra model kit I have my eye on. That'll man up my shopping basket a bit, won't it? Won't it?! :doublesho


:lol::lol::lol:

You'll thank me for it. 

My tyres were gleaming in the sun at JDM Combe and had load of admirers. One chap was down on his knees looking at them and shouted at his group of mates "Come here, come here, look, there's glitter on the tyres!"


----------



## Jdm owner (Jul 11, 2016)

Can't beat nice dressed tires.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Jdm owner said:


> Can't beat nice dressed tires.


I like that, I'm more a sheen guy than a shine guy when it comes to rubber (am I on the correct forum?)

What dressing is that?


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

It's all in the detailing for me, finishing your efforts with nicely dressed tyres makes me satisfied with my end result!
Until the next time of course!


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Why shine the outside sidewall of tyres?


Makes more sense than shining the inside wall


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

goat said:


> A nice black tyre sets the car off to me. Alternative is tired and brown no matter how much you clean it.


Spray Meguiars de-greaser on your tyres and give them a gentle scrub with something like a nailbrush to get the 'brown' out of the tyres. I do do this regularly and it leaves a nice clean natural look.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Get some Nielsens Brilliance

Shine like nothing else.... Mirror Finish

But you will need some APC first to clean those brown bits out, that's dirt from poor washing.


----------



## inderjitbamra (Jun 16, 2017)

I think it is dependant on preference. As this is a Detailing Forum, many of us would go to the effort to do the best we can for our tyres especially after spending a lot of time on the car. It is one of those things that completes the car's look. Also helps if you're a keen photographer and uploading your results onto the site. I do prefer mine to be shiny as opposed to matte.


----------

